# [Inkscape] Fehlerhilfe: "ohne Füllung" ist schwarz und mit Füllung leicht transparent



## Gast170816 (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab wohl irgendwas falsches geklickt.

In Inkscape ist eine Ebene da ist das Objekt, wenn man "ohne Füllung" wählt schwarz und wenn man eine Farbe wählt bekommt es die Farbe, aber halbtransparent.
Dabei hab ich schon an allen möglichen Stellen geguckt, Deckkraft ist immer auf 100 %.

Woran liegt das? Ich denke ich hab wohl irgendwo mal was falsch geklickt...alle anderen Ebenen sind ok.


----------

